# ludwigia and rotala! pick up only!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Free plants! Who wants some? Rotala and ludwigia

.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

What part of Dallas are you in?


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anywhere near Richardson, and i'll take em!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

The plants are in Arlington (fiance house).


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Booo.. Not as close as I was hoping!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Msapp1 said:


> Booo.. Not as close as I was hoping!


I'll be at the 24hr Gym at beltline and the tollway around 11am. Let me know so I can bring the plants with me.


----------

